# The new 10.10 Yosemite



## Satcomer (Jun 3, 2014)

What is everyones opinion on the new 10.10 Yosemite?

IMHO it looks absolutely cool and especially like the iPhone transfer to answer the phone on your Mac and the SMS reading in Messages. So with 10.10 Yosemite most Mac users should get an iPhone and it should make your life much easier. Sure now the look is flat all over now but I really love the flat dock look. I just hope there will be a System Preference or Finder Preference checkbox to turn of transparency off in the Finder windows menu bar. The minium requirements are listed in the article Here Are All The Apple Devices That Will Support iOS 8 And OS X 10.10 Yosemite.


----------



## Doctor X (Jun 9, 2014)

Another reason for me to wait on *Mavericks*. . . . 

--J.D.


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 9, 2014)

I wonder what the theory is behind Apple offering the upgrade for free.


----------



## MisterMe (Jun 9, 2014)

OS X Mavericks was also free. Previous versions went for $20, not exactly a price requiring a payday loan. It appears that Mavericks signaled a new era in OS X that was only hinted at by switching from cats to California locales. I am blown away by the changes in Yosemite and the implications that these changes hold for the future. By offering Mavericks and Yosemite free, Apple eliminates the excuse for the any Mac buyer over the last six years might have to upgrade. This allows the company to concentrate on the new OS.


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 9, 2014)

Since you'll still need a Mac to run it, and as the OSes get newer and newer, even when a new OS is described "light", it still needs a newish Mac (always newer than for the previous OS), and more space to install. So why not?


----------



## Doctor X (Jun 9, 2014)

Indeed. They figured out where the money is. You get people to like and become familiar with an OS and they will buy the machines that run it. Why we are Mac users  and not soulless slaves to the Stygian lords of PCs. . . . 

However, for a bit of *Comic Relief* [Safe for that thralldom you euphemistically label "work."--Ed.]. . . . 

--J.D.

P.S. Maybe they have fixed the *Mail* program?


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 10, 2014)

Doctor X said:


> Indeed. They figured out where the money is. You get people to like and become familiar with an OS and they will buy the machines that run it. Why we are Mac users  and not soulless slaves to the Stygian lords of PCs. . . .  However, for a bit of Comic Relief [Safe for that thralldom you euphemistically label "work."--Ed.]. . . .  --J.D.  P.S. Maybe they have fixed the Mail program?



Some DP1 users are saying that the automatic accounts in Yosemite defaults to the most secure connection to POP servers. Users have to go into Mail's Account (in System Preferences-Accounts) and manually change the secure connection type to the POP server. This seems not to affect IMAP servers for the most part. Plus Domain Exchange users have said they also have to add Exchange accounts manually (most users seem to forget the need a Domain account to get Domai  Email. Plus a lot of Server 2003 Domain Email accounts seem to need the latest 2003 sever updates for Mail to auto connect.


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 21, 2014)

Overall I'm very impressed. I like the look of Yosemite and it seems (albeit this is obviously subjective) to be faster than Mavericks. It's memory hungry though. Luckily Adobe Photoshop CS3 works on this OS but I wonder how many further versions will support it. I know at some stage I'm going to have to stop upgrading MacOS as I can't afford to upgrade CS3. Such is life.


----------



## Doctor X (Oct 22, 2014)

Well . . . the *Mail* program worked, but not enough other things worked--like *Safari*. I blathered about that on another thread.

I do not like the "look" but then I like my own icons, and all of that stuff.




I mean . . . it really _is_ all about me. . . . 

--J.D.


----------

